# Car Rides



## maggiepups (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if your Havs like rides in the car! Maggie hates the car... she has since she was a puppy. She has grown out of many fears since we got her, but the car is still a stressful experience for her. (She gets so upset that she gets sick in the car and drools excessively)

I wish I could figure out how to make the car a better experience for her, but so far I've exhausted most of my efforts on special car seats, car crates, etc. She just doesn't like it! Maybe one day she'll figure out that most of the time, we're going somewhere fun!

So how do your pups fare in the car?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Not too well.

Though, I will say, she has gotten a bit *better* than the first few weeks (whining at the top of her lungs) to now, just occasional whimpers and moans. I know the car stresses her out and I've tried EVERYTHING. Treats, toys, lap, etc.

She does best when I put the Sherpa bag propped up inbetween the driver and passenger seat and leave it open, so she's sort of sitting in her own seat between us, but even then, she'll complain a little.

She's never gotten sick, she just doesn't like it.

Anyone have the magic cure for car phobia??







Please share!!

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Maggiepups, 

It really sounds like Maggie suffers from motion sickness. Have you tried giving her ginger capsules before she goes in the car? Ginger helps calm the tummy for those dogs who suffer from motion sickness. 

Try taking her for very short rides (around the block or up and down the street) to get her used to riding in the car.

If you have a dog-friendly park close by try driving her to and from the park, taking her out for a quick romp or walk when you get there.

I hope she's able to enjoy the car rides soon!

Wanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are some links to threads we have on car sickness: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=506&highlight=sick

and: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=288&highlight=sick

Believe me, you aren't the only one with that problem! It can either be caused by anxiety or by motion sickness or by both once they associate one with the other. Some vow that a covered crate works best, others say their Havs need to look out the window.

It really helps if you walk them and get them nice and tired/calm before heading out in the car and it helps that hey haven't eaten recently. There are homeopathic products out there as well as anti-nausea med'n. Slow, steady and positive conditioning will work in the long run, but takes time and lots of patience. 

If you can't find what you need in those threads, please let us know and we can post other sugg'ns. Good luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've exhausted everything in those threads (except for medicating her)! lol I dont' think she gets car sick, I just think she doesn't like it.  So that makes me a little leary to try any medicine or herbal remedy, but I may crack and try it one day.

Kara


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

When I got pirelli she would drool and pant excessivily when we were in the car. I just never gave up, she went everywhere with me. She did get over it and now when I get my keys she is ready to go with.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico does OK. He usually whines for the first 10 minutes of a car ride (which when we're going to the vet or puppy kindergarten is the whole ride), but he's gone on an hour plus drive to Wisconsin twice in the last couple weeks and was fine after that first 10 minutes. Coming back home on the 4th of July we had tired him out so much that he slept in his crate the whole time so we didn't even get that first 10 minutes of whining. When he's wide awake he does not like riding in his crate and wants to lie on the back seat in between two of the kids. That doesn't seem real safe to me, though. Where in the car do most of your Havs ride?

Oh, and on our drive home from the breeder when we first got him (about a 90 minute drive), he threw up about ten minutes into the ride. That's the only time he's gotten carsick, though.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*cars*

Oliver used to *hate* car rides also. He would throw up, drool everything.He even got carsick bringing him home day one.
I would just keep trying to take him on lots of fun little trips. His brother loved car rides so I would take him along as well.
Ginger and Rescue Remedy didn't work at all. I wouldn't feed him until after the trip.(that worked)
He nows jumps in the car happily. However if we have a really long trip we stop and play every so often.
Due to airbags he has to sit in the backseat although he favors the front. I am so glad he out grew it. 
Sally
PS-I've seen dogs hang out window while driving--he refuses to do that. He likes the windows closed.








PS-Oliver has a "Lookout" brand carseat.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln didn't like the car initially, but he has slowly gotten used to it (he's 2 yrs old now). He can ride now without any meds and will just pant a little bit, but he'll settle down eventually. Once, he panted and stood for a 3 hour ride - I think he almost got dehydrated from that.  

The puppy will uke: every single time. Sometimes after 3 minutes, sometimes after 10, if I'm lucky. It helps to have him with an empty stomach. I put a baby bib on him to catch the excessive drool and any vomit....line the area he's on with towels, and have extra towels so I can pull over and do a cleanup. The crate was awful. Now he rides on a doggie seat (platform) which is slightly better, and I take him in my sedan (smoother ride) rather than my bouncy SUV. I am really hoping he will gradually outgrow this. The breeder said he even got sick in her RV....I think some dogs (like people) just don't like the motion. He is happier when the car stops moving and we are at a red light. 

I've tried Bonine, Dramamine, and DAP (pheremone spray)...no luck....

My vet said it took her german shepherd 4 years to get used to the car (from vomit every time to riding well now). Maybe it just takes getting used to.....

Jane


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm feeling very luck. Sam loves the car. Good thing because we usually travel back and forth from the "Big City" 2 or 3 times a week. That is a round trip of two hours. We started with a sherpa type bag that I held on my lap, when my DH drives, and when he out grew that, I put him in a canvas crate in the back of the SUV or Van. I sure hope our next one will be just as good.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora loves the car. I have been very lucky-especially when I read these threads about the dogs not liking. I would honestly say I take Dora some where by car at least 4 days a week. We go to different parks, the training club, ride to friend's houses. I guess ever since she was a bitty pup, I took her everywhere. Maybe I just never gave her a chance to not like the car? I do have my girls ride in a crate in the backseat. They know their spot and jump in and sleep. Occasionally for really long rides, I get a pillow out on the backseat and have them do a down on their pillow for awhile.

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco also barfed on her first ride home, nothing since then. living on an island means trips to the mainland are long days doing doctors, shopping and errands. she had been in her sherpa on the back seat but when the weather warmed up we bought her a car seat. she loves it, is so content and is able to curl up for a nap when she wants to. happy as a clam!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has absolutely no problems in a car. The only time he ever threw up was when we first got him and we were driving home from the Breeders. Since that there have been no sneak attacks in the car.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow does well in the car, for the most part. If I'm good about taking her to "fun" places she does well, no whining, drooling, etc. However, if it's been awhile since I've taken her for a drive, she seems to think we're going to the vet and will cry, whine, drool, etc.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*beamer in the car*

Beamer is also great in the car. He has only thrown up once, and that was the 2nd day we had him while going to the vet. He acts 100% normal in the car. Lucky, since we take him out ALOT!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper_* LOVES*_ rides in the car! Good thing becasue he goes to work with me every day! It is about 20 minutes there a and 20 minutes back, done it since he was about 14 weeks old. We also go to the park all the time. So I am lucky there.

He hates to be left alone. That is our challenge, still working on that one. :frusty: That is why he has to go in the car so much, he goes everywhere with me.

I keep saying I am going to get another dog, to keep him company. Iam worried I will have to take two dogs everywhere:jaw: Then I know the people at the grocery store would think I am crazy.:crazy:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino does great in the car. He is always in his crate and has never thrown up and doesn't whine or whimper.....as we say....quiet as a church mouse!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Car trip*

Hey Maggie looks like you did a great job in the car today! Nice meeting you. Hope we can play again soon!








Oliver


----------



## maggiepups (Jul 4, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Hey Maggie looks like you did a great job in the car today! Nice meeting you. Hope we can play again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she did! She threw up a bit on the way home, but I think if I make this beach outing a weekly thing, she'll begin to associate the car with a good thing! Hope to see you and Oliver soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maggiepups said:


> Yes she did! She threw up a bit on the way home, but I think if I make this beach outing a weekly thing, she'll begin to associate the car with a good thing! Hope to see you and Oliver soon! :biggrin1:


YEAH!
See you next Saturday.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I was lucky with Mirabel too. She is gret in the car. Cries a bit when she rides in her seat but settles down quickly. My collie/border collie on the other hand was awful. He did the pant, drool and throw up thing. I talked to the trainer (he was in class at the time) and she said always sound upbeat and encouraging so that they don't feel like anything is wrong and that an open window may help. I did as she said and he got better. He also realized that often he got to go places and get spoiled after riding in the car. He is perfect now and gets in and rides no problem.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

We've been lucky too...up until now? Rufus rides in his carrier pretty much every day since he goes to work with me. It's just a short trip to work, but he also rides around town when we do errands and so far no problem until this last week. I don't know if it was the heat or what but he puked the first day we went to the vets and then he puked Friday right after we left the vets! I've been being really careful to make sure he's getting good ventilation in the carrier. I adjust the air conditioning until I can see his hair ruffling a bit in the carrier. I sure hope this isn't the start of more car sickness!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

On day 1, Havee threw up in his carrier on the way home from picking him up from the breeder. He drooled a bit on another short trip and he threw up again after having just had a treat on another ride.

We try to keep the rides on an emptier stomach, but since those 3 episodes early on, he's been great, no sickness at all :whoo:


----------

